# New Florida Field Trial



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

The Treasure Coast Retriever Club is holding our first field trial January 2nd and 3rd 2010. In Okeechobee Fl. on Ginny Attebury's property.

It will be a Derby Qual with great grounds & quality judges and a good time should be had by all. This being our inagural trial we need entries so please come and join us.

The trial is ready for entries on Entry Express https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=3620


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congratulations, Scott! Thanks for your efforts! 

kg


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Scott, 

Sounds like a lot of fun. I'm pretty sure I'll be signing Lola up for the derby. See you this weekend.

David


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I hope u get a good turn out.....


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks guys we will do our best to put on a great event.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Scott,

You guys have an impressive cast. I'm totally confident that you all will put on a great first trial.

Good luck! (And go little Joe Black pup!)


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

I thinking about heading down - any ideas for a good place to spend New Year's Eve?

Kathryn


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Orlando, Tampa, Daytona Beach and the Kennedy Space Center area.............. are only a couple of hours away.

Chad


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Scott,
> 
> You guys have an impressive cast. I'm totally confident that you all will put on a great first trial.
> 
> Good luck! (And go little Joe Black pup!)


Thanks Chris for the kind words, Thunder is coming along pretty well despite having a couple amature trainers as owners


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Grasshopper said:


> I thinking about heading down - any ideas for a good place to spend New Year's Eve?
> 
> Kathryn


Disney World!!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

FOM said:


> Disney World!!!


Disney also has nice on grounds kennels that you can go and walk/visit the dogs if you want too or just leave them and have fun. The best fireworks around. 
This is going to be a good one so come on down, we'll keep a light on for ya


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Disney also has nice *on grounds kennels* that you can go and walk/visit the dogs if you want too or just leave them and have fun. The best fireworks around.
> This is going to be a good one so come on down, we'll keep a light on for ya


That's good to know!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Scott, was wondering if FT will be held on those great grounds where the HT's are usually held?

Thanks,.....


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes the grounds are the same as our HT, training grounds. Just do a rain dance prior so we have a little more water in the middle and back ponds.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

FOM said:


> That's good to know!


Kept five dogs there last year and was very happy with it. I would keep them at the ticket/transportation center, where they'll walk them for you during the day. At other locations (animal kingdom, hollywood studios), you need to go and get them out (and you can go 24/7 as long as you have your paperwork).

It's just such a pain to come out of the park and make your way to the kennels, get your dogs out, go back to park... Ends up taking at least 60-90 mins...

Price was good, too. Much better than what I expected.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

ps -- if you have a resort pass, you can go into the animal kingdom parking lot where they have a huge field at the far end of the parking lot (within the ring road that goes around it). Clean, safe, and LOTS of room to run under lights.

-K


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

If you don't want to do the Wally World stuff - We're on the east shore of Lake Okeechobee. Great fishing and big open water. If you don't mind fighting off the lizards, great duck hunting spots. 1 hour to Stuart, "sailfish capital of the world" and captains Scott and Amy can put you on the fish, inshore or off. Couple of hours and you're in the Keys, land of Jimmy Buffett. Or, go west to the 10,000 islands, Boca Grande pass and Euseppa Island. Too early for Tarpon, but plenty of other things to do. Or, get lost in the Glades. Or take the kids shell hunting on Captiva. 
Wait a minute. No. Don't come down. Nothing to do and too many yankees already. Forget about all that other stuff. Stay in Cleveland!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Jim those grounds were built for FT's......really. The owner went through a lot to get it like it is and I promise if you ask her she did not do it to have HT on (glad she does let us though I don't know what we would do without her). you can't ask for much better grounds, but do pray for rain!KristieALL the kennels now airw the dogs for you, but you MA0Y come take thme out if you like


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> *Jim those grounds were built for FT's......*really. The owner went through a lot to get it like it is and I promise if you ask her she did not do it to have HT on (glad she does let us though I don't know what we would do without her). you can't ask for much better grounds, but do pray for rain!KristieALL the kennels now airw the dogs for you, but you MA0Y come take thme out if you like


Actually the grounds were origionally purchased so Mr. & Mrs. Atterbury would have a place to train their field trial dogs. There are 360 acres there with 1 - 5 acre pond (approximate) and 2 smaller ponds. There are a lot of Palm trees, Live Oak trees, Pine trees and Palmetto clusters there. 

I have been training, and taking care of and grooming the grounds there since 1994. I, personally, have not seen any poisonous snakes since I have been going there. The few "lizzards" that have visited have not stayed long.


----------

